# bontrager 2005 questions



## paulieb00 (Aug 25, 2004)

hi,
looking at the trek, lemond, and klein sites i see there are some new bontrager components out. bontragers site is not updated to show these new parts.
i was wondering if anyone can give the scoop on the new stuff i have seen.

1. the klein q-pro xx has a "race xxx lite carbon" bar on it. is this a misprint as the trek madone ssl and lemond tete de course have a "race x lite carbon" bar on them?

2. the trek madone ssl is listed as having "pro" tires. is this a new tire or is it a race x lite?

3. what is the line up for the 2005 bontrager saddles? 

4. are race xxx lite clichers coming out for after market?

5. i know selle san marco makes bontrager saddles and truative makes their cranks,
who makes their stem/bars, tires, seatposts, and wheels?

6. is the race xxx lite bottle cage out yet?

7. is there going to be a 2005 bontrager catalog printed?

thanks,
paul


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Read a good review on his seatpost and they liked it. Most his stuff is ok,not a fan of the tires and saddles.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

1 - misprint probably
2 - not sure really. tho i would think this is a misprint also. 
3 - they are moving to a new saddle type. following the standard naming conventions. select, race, race lite, race x lite, xxx lite.... etc. these are of different shapes/padding than the past.
4 - yes. i hear they are in the 1600? 1700? range.
5 - AL parts - stems/bars/posts - probably in china.
tires - victoria makes their tires now i believe. they are made in thailand
wheels - hubs are DT swiss. rims are made in wisconsin - cheaper wheelsets oversease
Carbon OCLV bars/seatposts/handlebars - wisconsin.
6 - not to my knowledge, tho they should be coming out this year. there are so many carbon cages to choose from right now. why wait?
7 - don't know.


----------

